# Solved: How to Block "ContentLink" Advertisement with a Host File



## ourselfish (Jun 17, 2006)

*"How to Block "ContentLink™" Advertisement, **Kontera.com**, with a Host File"*











Jack Hackett said:


> I find adding the necessary entry to the HOSTS file eliminates those links.
> right click on the underlined link and see where it is coming from,
> intellitxt.com is one such domain (there are many others) that is used to produce these annoying linkwords and is one of the many sites blocked in the custom HOSTS file from
> http://www.mvps.org/winhelp2002/hosts.htm


Download the following file:
*http://www.mvps.org/winhelp2002/hosts.zip*
download winzip

Extract to:
Windows Vista = C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\DRIVERS\ETC
Windows XP = C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\DRIVERS\ETC
Windows 2K = C:\WINNT\SYSTEM32\DRIVERS\ETC
Win 98/ME = C:\WINDOWS

::Start | Run (type) "services.msc" (no quotes) 
Scroll down to "DNS Client", Right-click and select: Properties 
Click the drop-down arrow for "Startup type" 
Select: Manual, click Apply/Ok and restart::

*For more information: Blocking Unwanted Parasites with a Hosts File*

*CRITICAL! *
*Open the directory where you extracted the files* 
Since I run XP home mine was: _C:\Windows\SYSTEM32\drivers\etc_
Delete hosts and rename hosts(1) and restart.










_*"Vwala!" Done, clean!*_ 
thanks Jack!


----------

